# CPO dwarf Mexican crayfish with fungus



## coder14 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got this CPO in the mail and she has a fungus on her. I quarantined her but can anyone identify, give treatment advise? I'm too new to post images apparently. But it is a white sporophore like growth on the upper part of the shell.

Thanks


----------

